# a funny



## toddpedlar (Dec 2, 2008)

Pity the insomniac dyslexic agnostic. He loses sleep wondering if there really is a dog.


----------



## Zenas (Dec 2, 2008)

Lollerskates sir, lollerskates.


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## sotzo (Dec 2, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Pity the insomniac dyslexic agnostic. He loses sleep wondering if there really is a dog.



Even worse is the insomniac dyslexic strong atheist...he loses sleep knowing there is no dog there, but the fact of the dog not being there keeps him awake anyway.

I wonder if he would sleep if the dog was indeed there?


----------

